# Hartford ... ?



## kos22us (Oct 12, 2019)

picked up this Hartford bicycle this morning, was grimy & dusty but cleaned up pretty nicely 


not my era looking for some basic info,    is this made by pope ?    any ideas on a date ? 


anything helps,   thank you


----------



## bike (Oct 12, 2019)

Guessing pope hartford ~1903 SUPER NICE!  Love those tires. Thanks for posting


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 12, 2019)

Wow!  Stunning condition, congratulations on a spectacular find!  Pope started Hartford to offer bicycles at a lower pricing structure and not undermine Columbia as a brand leader.


----------



## Blue Streak (Oct 12, 2019)

Great looking Hartford. I can see Pattern 19 on name badge. Per numbering system below yours is a 1899 Hartford Pattern 19.

1896 Hartford - Pattern 5 (men) & Pattern 6 (women)
1897 Hartford - Pattern 7 (men) & Pattern 8 (women)
1898 Hartford - Pattern 7 (men) & Pattern 8 (women)
1899 Hartford - Pattern 19 (men) & Pattern 20 (women)
1900 Hartford - Model 23 (men) & Model 24 (women) - _Name badge says American Bicycle Company successor to Hartford..._
1901 Hartford - Model 27 (men) & Model 28 (women) - _Name badge says 1901_
1902 Hartford - Model 31 (men) & Model 32 (women)

From _1899_ _Columbia & Hartford Catalog_:




1899 Ad:




Ad from March 9, 1899 issue of _The Cycle Age and Trade Review:_


----------



## kos22us (Oct 13, 2019)

wow thanks a lot for the info & catalog references that's exactly what i was looking for, i appreciate you taking the time


----------



## Jewelman13 (Dec 15, 2019)

I recently just picked up a model 19 also!


----------



## Hobo Bill (Dec 16, 2019)

Kind wondering where this badge fits with your Hartford ???


----------

